

Ask HN: Will you donate to an NGO while shopping online?  - sumang

We are working on a crowdfunding site but with a different feature , instead of people going to a crowdfunding site and donate to a cause , Will people will be interested in rounding up their buying amount ot a nearest dollar while shopping online and donate to an NGO ?<p>Most of the people on HN shopped online once or twice minimum and will you mind donating some cents to an NGO you like ?
======
nodata
Sure, but you'll have to define it a bit better: why NGO, why not charity? How
does the tax part work?

